# x y cnc laser $350.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Gents

I see several of you chatting about adding a laser to your tool bag. I have a Shark HD and pondered adding the $950 laser kit..... but frankly I just want to be able to inscribe some stuff and use it to drop my logo on the back of my carvings... instead of a hot iron. 

I found the Bachin laser that gives me about a 15 x 20 footprint to print in. it took 2 hours to build and another hour to learn some basics. It is basically and 2 axis belt drive CNC laser. I have done lots of little logos and stuff. For under $400 it is a sweet, add to the tool box and I think a fine way to figure out Laser stuff. 

The entire assembled thing weighs under 10 pounds, comes very well packaged with all the parts separated in a plastic box with allan head screws for assembly. I can lift it up and slide a full piece under it and away it goes. It has a simple test mode to set it up to see what area it works in. I down loaded the software in about 2 minutes. the instructions are not great, as is the support. but I am limping along and will spend more time later to figure the balance out. but for now I can laser my logo, tell a quick story on the back of a carving and burn stupid sayings on wooden spoons for my wife's gift store. 

I have not figured out how to change power, other than to set it to burn slower. and changing size seems to have to be done when you set up the DXF file.. I use Aspire to create DXF files. THis thing is also in metric and I have not found out how to change it. But assume that I" in aspire is 1 MM the project display board... 


Some thing for your to ponder.... 

bachin_d8-4050p [Bachin Maker WIKI]


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Uh oh.... another toy of creation in the making.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like it does a good job, Scott. What wattage is the laser? On those samples you showed, is that one pass or did you make multiple passes?

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

what soft ware is running it?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for muddying the laser decision Scott!! 😉
I was all set on the ebay K40 $400 but now I'm thinking yours is better.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Thanks for muddying the laser decision Scott!! 😉
> I was all set on the ebay K40 $400 but now I'm thinking yours is better.


it is clearly Chinese and the instructions reflect that. It is easy to get basically working, but things like power settings.... no information. it says it has adjustable power, but all I have been able to do is slow down the burn time. And it is in MM.. can not find anyway to change it to inches. 

But it sure as easy to set up and fires right up.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm sure the K40 is about the same but something else to tinker with. 
Here's that pic, anything along these lines but with a female fishing. Don't think there'd much of a difference 🙂


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> I'm sure the K40 is about the same but something else to tinker with.
> Here's that pic, anything along these lines but with a female fishing. Don't think there'd much of a difference 🙂


ok I will play with it this week end and let you know.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Does the unit create much smoke with the type of work you use it for. I would like to buy one however my workshop is in my basement and if it creates much smoke my wife would complain.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Sounds great, thanks. You can add a blimp and some gears if you feel the need!! 😉


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Does the unit create much smoke with the type of work you use it for. I would like to buy one however my workshop is in my basement and if it creates much smoke my wife would complain.


 Yes Burning makes smoke. More than my little wood burner. I think If I started using it much in my shop I would install a fan and outside vent ,and I would get a welding shield up. That laser will give you welding eye really quick if you glance at it while it is burning. It comes with Glasses, but a small screen in front of it makes sense.


----------

